# ST824 Older--auger belt change -Grief ?



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi...Hoping someone can tell me that there's an easier way to change the auger belt on my st824...Model 924050 ...Have changed belt on my Toro 724 last year...Don't recall seeing this large gear on the wheel axel blocking the removal path...? Hope the pic shows ...Is there a simple procedure to change the belt...? Thnx in advance.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

are you splitting the auger half from the tractor half, even partially?


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

db130 said:


> are you splitting the auger half from the tractor half, even partially?


 Nope....Was hoping to just slip it off between pulleys...? Afraid you're going to say must separate housings? If so, will partial tilt be enuf? Never did that before on other make/models..


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I would first get the belt off the crank pulley, then remove the 2 9/16 bolts, the chute crank, and the halfs will separate. The Pulley brake will partially hold the belt on. It's not a big deal to do this, and when putting the halfs back together, you need to push on the Pulley brake to get the halfs to mate. Take Your time, it's not that hard to do.


----------

